# over-lactation?



## hairpin (Aug 28, 2005)

I am having horrible problems with gas in my 3 week old. And I've read that the culprits might be caffeine, milk, nuts in my diet. I did not read anything about eggs. I am considering taking out milk and caffeine for a week to see if this helps.

I also read the quote below and am wondering if hyper-lactation is part of the problem.

Quote:

Another possible reason for infant gassiness is hyper-lactation syndrome. When a mother has a very abundant milk supply, she may produce a larger amount of foremilk. Foremilk is higher in water content, higher in lactose and usually delivered with greater force during letdown. In excess, foremilk can make baby's stomach cramp, creating more fussiness. A baby that gulps the quickly flowing milk also tends to take in more air, thereby getting gassier. Because the baby may not be getting enough of the rich hind milk, he or she tends to want to eat more often, which perpetuates the problem. The baby that suffers from hyper-lactation syndrome is characterized by higher that normal weight gain, increased gassiness, and fussiness.
How do you know if you have too much foremilk? I know sometimes my baby gets full before draining a breast. I can't even switch to another breast during feeding, as he gets way too full. As well he seems really fussy during initial latch and letdown and I sometimes squirt him in the face with milk. It's horrible, sometimes a milk bath for both of us. I wonder if my milk supply will lessen over time?

I'd appreciate if anyone had advice.


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes your supply will lessen after a time. I have had the same problem, in hindsight it was ever so short. Hang in there. Don't worry about switching breasts in the same feeding, try to give the other one next time, if you can remember which one(lol), it will probably be really full.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's some information on oversupply:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html


----------



## hairpin (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks so much. That link was really helpful.


----------

